# Now that submisisons to the contest are over...



## DurocShark (Feb 19, 2011)

I can talk about why I didn't submit anything worthwhile. 

I spent a BUTTLOAD of time trying to make a custom bokeh with the "7th" logo. I could never get the whole thing to show up, only sections of the 7. Sigh. I kept making the cutout bigger and it wasn't changing. I realized too late that I needed to go SMALLER. Then I ran out of time to play with it. :frown:

That's where my avatar pic came from. That was the setup to use, and the lights in the background would have been the 7th logo.

Those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, there's a commercial product here: http://www.bokehmasterskit.com/ That should describe better than I could.


----------

